# Druckprobleme mit Schatten in PowerPoint



## Bernd_Munich (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem beim Drucken, sobald ich in Powerpoint Schatten verwende:

Beim direkten Drucken auf unseren HP Farblaser dauert es Ewigkeiten, bis er eine Seite mit Schatten berechnet hat - wenn er es überhaupt schaft und nicht abstürzt.

Mache ich ein PDF daraus, so baut Acrobat beim Anzeigen den Schatten langsam fast Pixel für Pixel und dann auf einen Schlag den Rest der Seite auf.

Muster .ppt und .pdf gezipt anbei.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke und Grüße Bernd


----------



## Bernd_Munich (3. Juni 2004)

*Datei zu oben*

Anhängen oben hat wegen zu groß nicht funktioniert - hier nun etwas kleiner...


----------



## Bernd_Munich (4. Juni 2004)

Irgendwie führe ich hier in letzter Zeit fast nur noch Selbstgespräche - Ich habe folgende Ursachen herausbekommen:

1. Das Attribut "Transparenz" beim Vordergrund – Diese muss auf 0 gesetzt werden.

2. Das Attribut "Halbtransparent“ beim Schatten: Auch dieses muss ausgeschaltet werden.

Sorry, nur ein Workaround aber „Transparenz“ ist wohl keine Farbe, die sich mit RGB-Werten darstellen lässt sondern wird Pixel für Pixel berechnet und an den Drucker bzw. eine PDF übertragen.

Benutzerdefinierte Farben scheinen übrigens kein Problem zu sein, da sich diese ja als RGB-Wert darstellen lassen.

Schönes Wochenende

Bernd


----------

